# Shallowest Drop/Short Reach Roadbar



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

What is the shallowest drop shortest reach roadbar out there?

Thanks


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

saddle tramp said:


> What is the shallowest drop shortest reach roadbar out there?
> 
> Thanks


The FSA 'compact' models are the shortest and shallowest I can recall. 125 drop / 80 reach. Alloy, carbon, wing, and round styles available.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

saddle tramp said:


> What is the shallowest drop shortest reach roadbar out there?
> 
> Thanks


Salsa poco has 70mm reach and 140 drop. I also have a now extince bar from Salsa called the Estrada. They are classic bend with a 65mm reach and a 120mm drop in the 40cm size. They fit me awesome. I wish I could find another pair.

What is more important for you the reach or the drop? Salsa has the shortest reach, but those 125 drop seem to be the shallowest drop.


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*FSA compact*

+1 on the FSA compact bars. Besides being "short and shallow", I'll also add that they are very well made, pretty light (for aluminum) at 260 grams, and have a nice flat section on the top bars to rest your hands. Very nice product.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

the new 3T bars claim reach of 77 and drop less than 125, maybe expensive though


----------



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

The new 3TTT Ergosum bars have 128 drop/89 reach. 

The Ergonova bars have 123 drop/77 reach and have a flatter top for comfort.

Their Rotundo bars have 139 drop/82.9 reach. I prefer the drop/reach on these better, but they look like they have a rounder top. What I'm looking for are bars with a similar drop/reach to the Rotundos with a flatter top, and aero bar compatible (similar to the FSA wing pro compacts but with more drop/reach). Any ideas?


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

henlin said:


> The new 3TTT Ergosum bars have 128 drop/89 reach.
> 
> The Ergonova bars have 123 drop/77 reach and have a flatter top for comfort.
> 
> Their Rotundo bars have 139 drop/82.9 reach. I prefer the drop/reach on these better, but they look like they have a rounder top. What I'm looking for are bars with a similar drop/reach to the Rotundos with a flatter top, and aero bar compatible (similar to the FSA wing pro compacts but with more drop/reach). Any ideas?


I take it the regular wing pro's at 145/90 are too much for you? Perhaps w/ a stem swap?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

gitoutdaway said:


> the new 3T bars claim reach of 77 and drop less than 125, maybe expensive though


Th Alloy ones are $68 and Carbon $200 Pretty cheap if you ask me!


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with 3T Ergonova bars? 

My LBS is wanting me to get a FSA SL-K short and shallow, but I’m not a 100% comfortable with carbon road bars just yet.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

euro trash said:


> but I’m not a 100% comfortable with carbon road bars just yet.


Why? They are fine.


----------



## henlin (Aug 7, 2006)

danl1 said:


> I take it the regular wing pro's at 145/90 are too much for you? Perhaps w/ a stem swap?


No, I'm running the compacts at 125/80, which is a little too shallow for me. I just prefer the non-ergo bend...


----------



## kjkish (Jul 15, 2005)

Trek Bontrager FIT VR, 70mm reach, 120mm drop, only $49.99.

I have them on my bike and my wife's.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Just pick up the wing pro shallow alloy model. Same shape 1/3 the $$.  I just bought some from gottaridebikes.com and the feller I spoke with said that the shallow bars are the only kind that's moving these days so I'm sure they'd sell quickly on ebay.

twinkles


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

euro trash said:


> Does anyone have any experience with 3T Ergonova bars?
> 
> My LBS is wanting me to get a FSA SL-K short and shallow, but I’m not a 100% comfortable with carbon road bars just yet.


ET-

I have the FSA SL-K carbon bars and they are light and strong. I have no concern at all regarding their durability. I ride the Easton carbon bars on my Santa Cruz Heckler(see photo). This is 5 inch travel all mountain bike. I have had this bike down jumps, over rock gardens at high speed. They have survived impacts with trees and my occasional spontaneous dismounts. If the Eastons can come out on top after that, then the SL-Ks will certainly survive the harsh world of smooth blacktop.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Why? They are fine.





rkb said:


> ET-
> 
> I have the FSA SL-K carbon bars and they are light and strong. I have no concern at all regarding their durability. I ride the Easton carbon bars on my Santa Cruz Heckler(see photo). This is 5 inch travel all mountain bike. I have had this bike down jumps, over rock gardens at high speed. They have survived impacts with trees and my occasional spontaneous dismounts. If the Eastons can come out on top after that, then the SL-Ks will certainly survive the harsh world of smooth blacktop.


I knew I was gonna catch flak over that comment...  

I run carbon bars on all my mtn bikes without issue. I super crashed in the woods about 4.5 years ago, they had to screw my wrist back together, lots of stitches, and I put a hole thru my chin. the bar was just fine, used them for another year or so I'm guessing.









something about my size and riding in the drops bothers me. it's kind of hard to describe... not worried about breaking them, just not sure I'd be 100% comfortable. also, a little more concerned with the bike falling over or me taking a spill, mtn bars have grips to cushion the blow. plus, 1/3 of the cost never hurt...


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I like the Mondolo, Venus-I think. It is designed for women but it fits my wide, but nubby hand and fingers great. The reach and drop are the same as the Sala Poco which I have on another bike. The Mondolo is a traditional shape and the Sala is ergo. I don't like the ergo shape as I have trouble reaching the levers while in the drops. Unfortunately the term "reach" does not measure the distance your fingers have to reach to control the levers while in the drops. So all "reaches" of the same size are not equal:mad2: I am changing the Sala Poco to the Mondolo. The Mondolo comes in alloy, about $80 I think and in CF, around $200. Mondolo products are not as popular in the US as some of the other major bands, but they have been around for ever and make good products. Check out their web site.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

euro trash said:


> , mtn bars have grips to cushion the blow. plus, 1/3 of the cost never hurt...


Yeah, I hear you. That cork stuff does not help!:cryin:

Just go for it and be happy, IF you really want carbon. There are days I wonder why I use them myself. They are basically covered in bartape. Aluminums are close tin weight and cheaper. Then again I just prefer the look of CF bars on certain bikes.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Not to pick on you, but "Modolo" is the company you're referring to. Mis-spellings can mess up your Google-Fu.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

twinkles said:


> Just pick up the wing pro shallow alloy model. Same shape 1/3 the $$. I just bought some from gottaridebikes.com and the feller I spoke with said that the shallow bars are the only kind that's moving these days so I'm sure they'd sell quickly on ebay.
> 
> twinkles


$68.99: http://www.gottaridebikes.com/Merch...ode=FSH0006&Category_Code=FSH&Product_Count=9
but they don't look like the new design; 15% off first order, free shipping, orders over $75

$59.49: http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=HB0791
+ $7.50 shipping = $66.99


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had good luck with Ritchey's Biomax II and they're easier to find. !30 drop with a 75 reach. For carbon bars, I've used 3T's Bio Morphe XL. The 3T offers a lot of hand position especially at the drops. Considered as gay bars by some


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Schneiderguy said:


> I like the Mondolo, Venus-I think. It is designed for women but it fits my wide, but nubby hand and fingers great. The reach and drop are the same as the Sala Poco which I have on another bike. The Mondolo is a traditional shape and the Sala is ergo. I don't like the ergo shape as I have trouble reaching the levers while in the drops. Unfortunately the term "reach" does not measure the distance your fingers have to reach to control the levers while in the drops. So all "reaches" of the same size are not equal:mad2: I am changing the Sala Poco to the Mondolo. The Mondolo comes in alloy, about $80 I think and in CF, around $200. Mondolo products are not as popular in the US as some of the other major bands, but they have been around for ever and make good products. Check out their web site.


And MODOLO is here.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

euro trash said:


> I knew I was gonna catch flak over that comment...


ET-
First sweeet Turner, and I understand the concern about not having grips to cushion the fall if it happens. I try to think that my road bike only weighs 15.74lbs so it wouldn't have as much weight behind it as my 28lb Santa Cruz. As far as comfort, I say find your smile and stick with it. I had a set of Salsa aluminum bars on my bike while I waited for the SL-Ks to show up. The Salsas were so comfortable I was asking myself "why am going to change these?"


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> Not to pick on you, but "Modolo" is the company you're referring to. Mis-spellings can mess up your Google-Fu.


Yea, right, that's what I said "Modolo":blush2: 
Born without spellll checkkk.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

gottaridebikes has the fsa wing pro shallows, it's just the wrong photo on their site.

twinkles


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*easton EC90*

I have an Easton EC90 (traditional bend) on my crit bike, 75mm reach, 125mm drop. LOv'e it.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

saddle tramp said:


> What is the shallowest drop shortest reach roadbar out there?
> 
> Thanks



If you hate the drops get a Nitto Mustache bar. Loads of guys use drop bars because of aesthetics while spending almost zero time ever actually in the drops which means their bar doesn't get used for one of its main hand positions. These bars are becomming more popular around where I live and they make sense for those who never ride in the drops and don't race. This may not apply to you, but it may apply to others.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

*3T Erogonova*

I got a hold of a used one on ebay for $190.00 shipped.

I was using the specialized Sworks shallow drop which really served me well but couldnt pass up on upgrading to this one and I have the matching ARX stem to go with it.

My riding Friend got this 3t on his Cinelli bike and he swears by it. He said its the most comfortable handlebar hes ever ridden. and its trully designed for someone with medium to small hands. My 2 Cents

MidwestPlaya

Its how I roll


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

*Zipp Contour SL*

Try the Zipp Contour SL short-shallow bend. 84.5 reach, 128 drop Flat top, great shape. Best bar I've ever used and I've used a lot of different bars. http://www.zipp.com/bars/detail.php?ID=60


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Plus another...*



sharkey said:


> +1 on the FSA compact bars. Besides being "short and shallow", I'll also add that they are very well made, pretty light (for aluminum) at 260 grams, and have a nice flat section on the top bars to rest your hands. Very nice product.


...I have the carbon version on both of my Titus Oseos, and love 'em. _Note that _reach and drop aren't the only parameters any more. More and more manufacturers are coming up with all kinds of ergo variations plus variations in the bar curves and flare-outs and so forth. Velo News, I think, did a really good review of all the current top bars; you might want to peruse it..


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

the zipp slc2 handlebar which is 84.5mm reach and 128mm drop. been told its real stiff and light also


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

DIRT BOY said:


> Th Alloy ones are $68 and Carbon $200 Pretty cheap if you ask me!


Indeed. I have the alloy erosums. They are great for my freakishly small hands.


----------

